# ¿Pincho módem USB compatible con Gentoo?

## urcindalo

¡Hola a todos!

A partir de junio pasaré el verano en una segunda residencia sin teléfono fijo, pero tengo intención de llevarme mi ordenador de sobremesa que sólo usa Gentoo.

Me gustaría contratar esos meses uno de esos accesos a internet a través de pincho USB que publicitan en España todas las compañías. La pregunta es, ¿cuál de ellos sería compatbile con Gentoo realizando la configuración a mano? O, tal vez, ¿me traería más cuenta comprar un modelo de pincho compatible con Gentoo en lugar de alquilar el de la compañía? ¿Sería compatible con la tarjeta de la compañía como lo es un móvil libre? ¿La configuración sería sencilla o mejor me tiro por un puente?

Mi experiencia es nula, de manera que no tengo ni idea de por dónde empezar. Toda ayuda o experiencia ajena se agradece.

Gracias de antemano.

----------

## quilosaq

Creo que estos artículos de la wiki serían aplicables a tu caso:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/USB_mobile_broadband_modem

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/USB_ModeSwitch

La cosa no parece muy sencilla.

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Sería compatible con la tarjeta de la compañía como lo es un móvil libre? 

 

Los pinchos estos son como los móviles, los hay que están bloqueados para una compañía (normalmente los que te entregan ellos) y los libres que son los que te compras por tu cuenta.

Evidentemente igual que los móviles también se pueden liberar.

----------

## urcindalo

Gracias por vuestras respuestas.

Ayudaría mucho que alguien con experiencia en el uso de uno de estos pinchos explicara su caso...

----------

## cameta

Creo recordar que tengo uno en un rincón que no hago servir.

----------

## cameta

https://www.redeszone.net/huawei/k3765/

En concreto es este modelo.

----------

## cameta

http://ruymanhdez.es/blog/2013/02/24/como-liberar-el-modem-usb-huawei-k3765-de-vodafone/

Aquí explican como liberarlo.

http://www.guia-ubuntu.com/index.php/Modem_HSPA_Huawei_K3765

Y si, parece que es posible hacerlo funcionar en linux.

----------

## cameta

Por cierto la página original ya no existe y has de ir a buscar los archivos al famoso https://archive.org/web/

----------

## rodrigoat1981

Buenas! te cuento, yo uso un huawei e3131 y funciona muy bien, para poder usarlo ocupo usb_modeswitch y wvdial para marcar no he tenido ningún problema, en mi caso el sistema lo reconocía como un lector de dvd  o algo por el estilo buscando en foros encontré que para poderlo usar como modem  había que ocupar un programa para cambiar el modo de funcionamiento para que el sistema lo reconociera como un modem, para ellos usamos usb_modeswitch -v 12d1 -p 15ca -V 12d1 -P 1506 -J con esto switcheamos para que el sistema lo reconozca como un modem usb donde -v12d1 es el identificador de la compañía que lo fabrica en este caso huawei , -p 15ca este es el dispositivo como lo identifica el sistema, -V12d1 es el identificador del nombre del fabricante del producto al que deseamos cambiar , -P 1506 es el identificador del producto objetivo al que queremos cambiar, -J  con esto le indicamos que es un dispositivo huawei nuevo con -W es para los modelos antiguos.

----------

## cameta

Yo ya le he enviado este modelo a ver si consigue hacerlo funcionar. Yo lo encontré en la basura.

----------

## pcmaster

Yo he utilizado con Wammu el módem Huawei E1552, aunque la tarjeta actualmente está caducada  :Wink: 

También puedes activar el anclaje USB en cualquier móvil Android.

----------

